# vet bed



## oscar (Feb 16, 2011)

hi getting a pup in 3 weeks .getting a crate has anyone tried using a vet bed as i have heard they are worth getting any help please


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I got Flo a vet bed to go in her crate. They are lovely and deep and warm but I've somehow never got good use from it as I've always ended putting something on top she can snuggle up in as they are just flat. I think vets like them from a practical point of view but I ended up having a vet bed in the bottom of the crate then putting a fleecy dog bed on top as I wanted her to have squishy raised edges she could snuggle up against. I suppose you could have a vet bed base then put some rolled up fleeces round the edge. Puppies especially like to have something to hug up against like they do with mum and the litter so just a vet bed on it's own may be a bit 'barren' for a little one so dig out some old fleecy blankets or an old dressing gown it can snuggle up in. Also ask the breeder if you can bring a bit of the bedding mum and the litter have been sleeping on. It may whiff a bit but the familiar smell will help puppy settle in the first few days. When we visited Flo at 3 weeks I took an old jumper that smelt of me and asked if she would put it in with the bedding so Flo got used to my smell when she was really tiny. Look forward to hearing more about your new puppy soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

very good, we use them at the kennels. i have one in the girls crate, just dont get the one with the rubber backing.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We have two for Rosie, one rubber backed and one not, so that there is always one in the cage when the other gets washed. Both are slightly too big for the cage and I didn't cut them down, so the sides lie up against the side of the cage and she sometimes uses those to rest her head on (other times she'll use the fleecy blanket we have for her).

I've not had any problem with either of them (except that the non-rubber backed one moults a little when it comes out of the washing machine). Kendal, what was the problem with the rubber backed ones? Is it a chewing thing?

Louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah its ar a bit of chewing thwy never chewed any of their beds but started picking the rubber off the bac. i also fee til ads more bulk to it when putting it in the washing machean. i personealy would go for the rubber back again.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mmmm, definitely agree about the bulk, now you come to mention it. But, the rubber backed one had a pretty cowskin design


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol our one has paw prinds gray and black( lol so it doesnt look dirty to quick lol)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, yes, of course! That's EXACTLY the reason I bought it (behind my husband's back)!

Heh heh heh!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't tried them. Why do you all like them so much? What's different about them?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they dy quick, brurible for dogs that chew. they are fluffy and stay fluffy for a long time. light weight(without the rubber backing)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's perfect for Rosie, becuase the deep pile means if she pees, the liquid goes to the bottom and she doesn't get wet if she lies on it. I guess there is an argument to say, like the puppy pads, that if lying in pee isn't uncomfortable then she won't learn not to do it, but I guess I'll find out if that's true soon enough!

Also, they're machine washable and, as Kendal says, they dry really quickly.


----------

